# First steps.



## ItsGonnabeAlright (Nov 19, 2012)

I filed yesterday. Now who do I tell? What did you guys do after filing? So far, I've only told two friends and this online group. My wedding anniversary is coming up in two weeks, maybe I should wait until then, when people call to say congrats, tell them? I dk. I hear its bad etiquette to go around tell everyone and being happy about it. But let's be honest, after all the crap I've been put through, I am beyond happy. I promise not to gloat, lol. In addition, it may take a long time to divorce, so I don't know what to do and when.


----------



## nosmallchoice (Mar 25, 2013)

If it were me, I would keep it business as usual and not tell everyone about it. Screen your congrats calls on your anniversary if need be. It is no one else's business.


----------

